# river rock as the bottom for a shower pan.. good?



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

before BUD rips me another one for my noobness, i'm CONSIDERING using river rock tiles as the base ( in the showerpan) for my shower stall. 










i found more than a couple of images on google search so i'm thinking this is a fairly common install. However i do have some questions as what type of mortar and grout i should use in addition to whether it's a good idea at all. due to the odd shapes, the river rocks will leave large gaps in between and is prob more porous than desired.. what are your thoughts?

tx


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I suggest that you rethink the river rock--I have heard some unhappy stories about that for a shower floor.

A nightmare to grout--and kind of ugly when done.

Standing water in low spots ,due to odd sizes

Soap scum turning to mold.

Most people don't like the feel of them in their bare feet.

Other that that they are fine---I have never installed them--a modified thinset should be fine--sanded grout or epoxy.


----------



## plowboy (Nov 5, 2011)

River rock feels great on your feet. Feels like a foot massage. Use a good modified thinset to install. Don't wash out to much grout. It will take a lot of grout.


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> I suggest that you rethink the river rock--I have heard some unhappy stories about that for a shower floor.
> 
> A nightmare to grout--and kind of ugly when done.
> 
> ...


 yes i agree with mike....and as you said bud is just around the cornor...:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

oh'mike said:


> I suggest that you rethink the river rock--I have heard some unhappy stories about that for a shower floor.
> 
> A nightmare to grout--and kind of ugly when done.
> 
> ...



oh... ~slowly starts repacking the river rock sheets that was hoping to install~

i have 2 for no and 1 for yes so far.. anyone else?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pedro--I have never used it---I do read the pro tile sites and the complaints I stated are common--

I was trying to be helpful--not negative--Mike---


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Never in a million years would I suggest this or take the job for no amount of money.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Pedro Pedro Pedro!

I'm only going to say this once. 

>>>*Listen to oh'mike.<<<*

I have installed several of those jobs, after a little time passes everyone hates the crap. In fact...I have replaced one of them already.

A similar stone look is available using matted stones that have flat tops. Other than the flat surfaces on each and every tile they look exactly the same and still create the same large grout joints to hold soap and scum and turn white from the minerals in the water. They are just as hard to clean also. So that's a good thing too.

Your choice.


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

~packs tiles away~

guess that settles it... will pick up some tiles next week.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

Seriously, you'll be glad you changed that aspect of your project. That pebble-stone looks good on a wall but is worthless on a shower floor.


----------



## vote4Pedro (Jul 23, 2010)

Bud Cline said:


> Seriously, you'll be glad you changed that aspect of your project. That pebble-stone looks good on a wall but is worthless on a shower floor.


that's actually a good idea. i will use it on the wall. (i've left a 5 inch strip on the wall for decor)

i'll just need to find some small tiles to tie everything together. woodgrain tiles for bottom of shower pan.. here i come.. woot.. :thumbup:


----------



## ben's plumbing (Oct 6, 2011)

vote4Pedro said:


> that's actually a good idea. i will use it on the wall. (i've left a 5 inch strip on the wall for decor)
> 
> i'll just need to find some small tiles to tie everything together. woodgrain tiles for bottom of shower pan.. here i come.. woot.. :thumbup:


 told you bud was right around the cornor...glad you see the reason behind this...you won't regret it....:thumbup:


----------

